

NH: Review my startup http://weegoh.com - chentschel

http://weegoh.com is an innovative social utility, with strong focus on mobile platforms. It let people interact, and enhances your environment by letting you know more about what's going on nearby.
Some questions weegoh answers are: What are the best things to do in the area?. I'm shopping here, are there discounts here i could redeem?. Are people with similar interests nearby?<p>It empowers your social life providing users an augmented reality experience, i.e: Imagine going to an event or a meeting and you can instantly know who's there, who may want to talk to you, who might be interested to meet. etc. Weegoh also has a very strong notification core to be connected in real-time wherever you are.<p>The revenue model is based on value added services for enlisted brands and venues on the site, hyper-local benefits and offers (web and mobile) based on discounts and direct marketing actions from brands.<p>Main competitors for us in this space are Brightkite and recently founded NY based Foursquare.<p>Site is in open beta. We've got some coverage:<p>http://www.killerstartups.com/Social-Networking/weegoh-com-discover-the-world-that-surrounds-you
http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-release/weegoh-an-argentine-startup-launches-open-beta-to-bring-a-social-context-to-your-surroundings-109395.php<p>We have mobiles sites at http://m.weegoh.com and http://i.weegoh.com (for iphone/android).<p>You can use the site by email, IM, SMS, web, mobile web and iphone and android apps to launch soon.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://weegoh.com>

